# Global Geckos Breeding Facility



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

Although the facility isn’t quite finished it is getting close to completion so I thought id share a few photos. This is the breeding facility we have here at the new Global Geckos Reptile Shop. It’s not open to the public, but small groups and passionate individuals can be given tours during opening hours. At present there are about 70 of the planned 100 vivs already in position which will eventually give the space to breed a large number of the ‘common’ species of reptile as well as the rare geckos we currently specialise in. These shots are just of the enclosures and general set up but I’ll make a separate post to show some of the highlights (rarer species) at a later date. We have a second breeding room as well but work hasn’t begun on this one yet so photos will follow for this at a later date.










































(For Photos of the rest of the shop please see other thread)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/608127-new-reptile-shop-surrey-berks.html

Regards, Will


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow that has really come on since I first saw it, glad to see you are getting everything into place!


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Very Nice Will

as soon as you are set up and running properly i'l definetly come and have a lookand maybe even buy something :O

Scott


----------



## charli (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks fantastic, can't wait to see it in the flesh :2thumb:


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i have had a look round, very nice indeed!! The cat geckos and the leaf tails are stunning


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

looking great Will:2thumb:its also great to see some more natural set ups in a breeding room too.I just know you are going to do very well indeed:no1:


----------

